# Angle headed dragons



## scott_lee86 (Mar 4, 2010)

if anyone is selling angle please let me know as i have spent the last 3 weeks looking for one to no avail. tanks all ready to go just need the dragon.


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 4, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## Bricked (Mar 4, 2010)

wow this is gonna get suspended


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 4, 2010)

There have been plenty of them around.....Where have you been searching? lol


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 4, 2010)

im located in melb


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 4, 2010)

ive looked on here, herptrader, petlink, rdu, petpages


----------



## schizmz (Mar 4, 2010)

Pails for Scales - Welcome to Our New Site


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 5, 2010)

Go to Upmarket pets in Melbourne, next to Queen Vic markets. They are $200 each and very healthy looking. They will be cheaper if u locate some privately.


----------



## itbites (Mar 5, 2010)

$200 for angle headed dragons?? :shock:

Well I've heard of pet shop mark ups but that is just ridiculous!

I suppose if you want the animal bad enough you will pay any amount...


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 5, 2010)

Its actually a good idea for pet shops to put the prices sky high, not from a profit point of view but so it deters impulse buying & makes non-licensed people think more about the cost/responsibility of owning a reptile, like a dog, instead of looking at it like a goldfish..or short term pet..

Glad they aren't allowed here in NSW.


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah upmarket are good with their rteps i got 1 of my beardies there.. n yeah ill pay anythin for the little guys


----------



## gregcranston (Mar 5, 2010)

scott_lee86 said:


> ive looked on here, herptrader, petlink, rdu, petpages


So I take it you're only looking for ones for sale in Melbourne then, as there is 2 ads from NSW for them on herptrader, several from NSW on petlink. In fact this add: Southern Angle Headed Dragons 
Even with the cost of importing, you won't find many cheaper! 
Also, Dottyback and Mooseman on here had some for sale a while back, might be worth shooting them a PM to see if they have any at the moment, or at least they might know someone that does.
Good luck!!


----------



## naledge (Mar 5, 2010)

Bricked said:


> wow this is gonna get suspended



The only thing he's doing wrong is posting in the wrong section, but he might not know where the 'wanted' section is. Why would he get suspended?


----------



## gregcranston (Mar 7, 2010)

There are some Melbourne hatchlings for sale on the herp trader right now.


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks greg, i rang yesterday and am picking it up on the weekend.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 8, 2010)

wow tell me how they go
I really want a pair of these fellas hope to pik them up at a expo


----------



## gregcranston (Mar 9, 2010)

scott_lee86 said:


> thanks greg, i rang yesterday and am picking it up on the weekend.


That's great mate, glad I could be of help. I knew my constant scouring of all those reptile sale sites would come in handy one day.


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 12, 2010)

2morro is the big day of my little angle comion home n i cant wait


----------



## gregcranston (Mar 13, 2010)

Make sure to post some pics when you get em!


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, i wanna see pics too! I think they are the cutest little things lol


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Mar 13, 2010)

i cant believe this isn't getting suspened. your meant to pay to make a wanted ad. soon poeple are just going to place for sale ads and wanted ads without getting suspended like this thread. i want to sell my hypo bredli but whiy dont i just make a wanted ad on general discussion.....


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 13, 2010)

You don't have to be a subscriber to place a wanted to buy add last time i checked.....

Did you get them scott?


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah i got the little he is the smallest, cutest little thing i cant post pics just yet as my camera just doesn take good pics due to his,hers size


----------



## MANIAC (Mar 1, 2014)

does anyone know where you can purchase southern angle headed dragon hatchlings for a good price?? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

